# Expecting first litter



## KDailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello everybody! I'm new to this forum. 

I have several young rabbits that I have no idea what breed they are but all are smal rabbits. 

I just recently bought a beautiful black and white dutch doe, 1 year old, that is supposed to be bred to a black/white dutch buck. I bought her from a livestock sale so I was skeptical about whether or not she was really bred but as soon as we got her home and picked her up to put her in the hutch my boyfriend said, "Whoa! She's huge!" Her tummy is quite large. They said she was due on the 23rd, next week. 

I'm just wondering.... with her tummy being so large is it possible she's due sooner than that? I tried to feel for babies but I really don't know what I'm feeling for and I'm afraid I'll hurt her or the kits. Boyfriend is working on making her a nest box. 

Her pattern isn't quite right for the dutch pattern as on her shoulders the white only goes halfway across and then she's black again but she's absolutely beautiful and the buck was quite stunning as well. I'll try to get some pictures of her but uploading can be difficult for me with our slow internet so please be patient. lol.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

KDailey said:
			
		

> Hello everybody! I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I have several young rabbits that I have no idea what breed they are but all are smal rabbits.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 15, 2011)

KDailey said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering.... with her tummy being so large is it possible she's due sooner than that?


They usually kindle on the 31st day. 99% of mine are exact. I've never had one kindle on the 30th day, even with litters up to 13 and 14 kits, but others have. I've rarely had them up to the 33rd day, but never after that.

However, that being said, my experience is with rabbits like NZW, Californians, Americans, etc. and not the small or giant breeds.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope you have a great time with your *FIRST* litter !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

First off, Welcome to the Forum.

Congratulations on your pending litter.   Also congratulations on your new rabbits as well.  It's fun trying to figure out what they really are. 

Looking forward to seeing pics.  

K


----------



## KDailey (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. She's a really pretty doe. 

The weather has been icky here the last couple days and I've been workin weird hours so I haven't had a chance to take a picture of her yet but I'll try tomorrow


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

Just checking in to see how your doe is doing. 

Hope all is well.  

K


----------



## KDailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's a picture of her. See how the white doesn't go all the way across? I know it's not correct but I think it's pretty. 






I think the people selling her said she's due on the 23, tomorrow, so we made her a box and gave it to her yesterday. I haven't been to see her this morning due to bad weather and needing to get ready for work but I'll check her right when I get home in a couple hours. Hopefully we'll have babies tomorrow. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 22, 2011)

hope all goes well


----------



## KDailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Well she seems to be fine. No babies yet. She hasn't even started pulling hair yet


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

I love her coloring.  Hoping she is expecting.  

Please keep us posted.

K


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 23, 2011)

I know it's not the pattern she's supposed to have, but I think she's pretty...I like 'unusual' vs. what everything else looks like.

Some of ours don't pull fur until right before they start having kits, others pull fur 2-3 days early.  

Hoping she has lots of kits for you.


----------



## KDailey (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm the same way. I love love love the unusual. I see no point in something unless it's unique. If she ever got stolen I would be able to easily identify her, I wouldn't be able to do that as easily if she were correctly patterned. 

Today is supposed to be the day! I'm at work till 5:00 so I'm having my boyfriend go check on her to see if we have any babies  Fingers are crossed!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I hope to see pics of new kits soon. Don't get too worried if she didn't kindle. I thought Cassie was due Dec 1st. She kindled the 16th, 31 days from the last breeding session which was 2 weeks after they bred the first time.


----------



## KDailey (Dec 30, 2011)

Well it's a week past when we thought she was due and still nothing. 

But I'm not totally sure that it was her that they said the due date was Dec 23. It could have been another doe and I overheard it and the date is stuck in my mind. I don't know but i hope she surprises us.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 30, 2011)

Most does will give you  some signs that they are "expecting." Some won't do this, but the majority of mine have become "touch me nots" once they become pregnant. If a generally friendly doe starts hiding in the corner and whining or growling when you try to pet her, you can pretty much bet she's got a litter on the way. Most does will try to make a nest well before the babies are due. They may start digging in one corner of the cage, as though trying to dig a burrow. You may see a doe carrying a whole handful of hay around in her mouth (they can look really silly doing this!). Usually, these behaviors will appear at least a week before the doe is due to kindle.

Of course, if this is the first time this doe was bred, she might do none of the above. I have had does that gave me no signs at all until mere minutes before there were babies in the nest box! With rabbits, each doe is different; you never know what a doe's pattern of behavior will be until she's gone through it at least once. 

I know you were expecting babies a week ago, but I wouldn't count her out just yet. She might have gotten bred on her way to the sale, or at the sale itself (the rabbits may have been handled by people unfamiliar with rabbits).  I would keep a nest box with her until at least 32 days past the day you got her, just in case.


----------



## KDailey (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm definately keeping the box in with her. I could easily have heard Dec 23rd due date for another doe and they may not have said a due date for this girl


----------

